# Optimal throw distance



## finalrinse (Sep 7, 2007)

If the calculator is showing a throw range of 13.4' to 21' and I have the option to mount anywhere in that range what is best? Someplace in the middle? The calculator is showing a Image Brightness of 19 fL at 16' with a 1.4 gain 134" screen. I just didn't know if closer is better? This will probably be a Sony VPL-HW40ES or HW55ES
Thanks


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

finalrinse said:


> If the calculator is showing a throw range of 13.4' to 21' and I have the option to mount anywhere in that range what is best? Someplace in the middle? The calculator is showing a Image Brightness of 19 fL at 16' with a 1.4 gain 134" screen. I just didn't know if closer is better? This will probably be a Sony VPL-HW40ES or HW55ES
> Thanks


Most projection zoom lenses allow more light through when set to shorter focal lengths (actually true of all but the most expensive zoom lenses of all kinds). Shorter focal lengths means a wider angle, and that in turn means closer to the screen. So, short story, closer means brighter. Of course you're already hitting 19fl, so you've got brightness. If you're using a gain screen I'd have to assume you're battling high ambient light, so closer will help you win the fight. If you're in total darkness, you don't need or want a gain screen, and you'll need to be a bit closer. Just sayin'.


----------



## finalrinse (Sep 7, 2007)

gazoink said:


> Most projection zoom lenses allow more light through when set to shorter focal lengths (actually true of all but the most expensive zoom lenses of all kinds). Shorter focal lengths means a wider angle, and that in turn means closer to the screen. So, short story, closer means brighter. Of course you're already hitting 19fl, so you've got brightness. If you're using a gain screen I'd have to assume you're battling high ambient light, so closer will help you win the fight. If you're in total darkness, you don't need or want a gain screen, and you'll need to be a bit closer. Just sayin'.


Thanks, I appreciate the information. Yes, the 1.4 is a 134" Carada Brilliant White gain screen. If I should not choose this I won't. The reason I was thinking about it is I was communicating with Dave Giles from Carada Screens company and he suggested if I went larger than 110" and at times had a lamp on while watching sports I might want to go with a 1.4 gain screen. This room will be in the basement and it will be totally dark for movies. So, I was hoping to get the best of both situations but maybe that is not possible. Do you still suggest I do not go with a gain screen? I guess I was hoping I could compensate a projector setting to tone down the light when totally dark but maybe that is not possible, or I should be looking at another projector? Again forgive me this is all new to me and I appreciate everyone's knowledge. This is my first projector and screen and can't figure out what will work best for me. I think I can go about $4000 for projector and screen.
Thanks,


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

finalrinse said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the information. Yes, the 1.4 is a 134" Carada Brilliant White gain screen. If I should not choose this I won't. The reason I was thinking about it is I was communicating with Dave Giles from Carada Screens company and he suggested if I went larger than 110" and at times had a lamp on while watching sports I might want to go with a 1.4 gain screen. This room will be in the basement and it will be totally dark for movies. So, I was hoping to get the best of both situations but maybe that is not possible. Do you still suggest I do not go with a gain screen? I guess I was hoping I could compensate a projector setting to tone down the light when totally dark but maybe that is not possible, or I should be looking at another projector? Again forgive me this is all new to me and I appreciate everyone's knowledge. This is my first projector and screen and can't figure out what will work best for me. I think I can go about $4000 for projector and screen.
> Thanks,


Both having light in the room and a gain screen are compromises. You can use a gain screen if you don't have seats that will be at a wide angle to the screen, because they will see less brightness than they they would with non-gain screen. 

I really can't recommend either without a floor plan.


----------



## finalrinse (Sep 7, 2007)

gazoink said:


> Both having light in the room and a gain screen are compromises. You can use a gain screen if you don't have seats that will be at a wide angle to the screen, because they will see less brightness than they they would with non-gain screen.
> 
> I really can't recommend either without a floor plan.


Thanks, I appreciate your help.
Floor plan: This room is 37' x 32' in a basement with no windows, completely dark if I choose
Theater area will be (4) slightly curved theater seats in a row which equal 12.5' wide and viewing distance from screen is 17', but I can change this shorter or longer if needed.
Ceiling is 8' dropped and black in color. The walls are drywall and painted a dark color. Carpet a medium to dark color.
The projector will hang from the ceiling at any throw distance we choose to be best. I would like to go with a 134" screen.
I will have all the lights out during movies. During sports there may be a lamp on in the distance if people are over for casual entertainment. The whole area is open to viewing but want to concentrate on the (4) theater seats as the main viewing area.
Please let me know if you need more information.
Thanks,
Tom


----------

